# Areas aroung Grand Forks



## Loco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to be in Grand Forks from Nov 5-14. I will have a shotgun along and was hoping to do some exploring with the potential to bump a few birds ( I won't have a dog with me).
I've looked at the PLOTS maps and am trying to choose an area to explore that is within an hour or so of Grand Forks.
Any recommendations?
I'm not looking for any honey holes, just want to check out the area. But, I would like to be somewhere that I might hear a cackle or see a grouse flush.
Thanks for any help.

By the way, if you folks ever head east feel free to drop me a line. I guide in northern New York and Maine.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry to burst your bubble, but there is no, or very very, very very few pheasants in thatb area. you will find decent populations of grouse, but you would have to go at least 2 to 2 1/2 hrs to find a decnt pheasant population.


----------



## Loco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's what I'm finding out.

Any recommendations for grouse in the area?

If I were to drive 2 1/2 hrs for pheasant, any recommendations?

Again, any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Get out there and scout just like the rest of us do EVERY year.


----------



## Loco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not a problem. If I was there on a hunting trip. Which this isn't.... I'm going to have a few hours on a couple of days to get away.

I'll just find a couple of spots and walk around for a few hours.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go south of I 94 and you will have a chance.


----------



## Loco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks. I'll do more research on that area.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

There's sharptail grouse within an hour of Grand Forks, just head west on HWY 2 until you start hitting some potholes and CRP and you could do some walking...not a lot of them, but you might get lucky.


----------



## Loco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks slough and everyone else who helped me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have seen pheasants 50 or 60 miles west of Grand Forks on Highway 2. Last year they were sitting beside the road graveling, a rooster and 2 hens. It was right beside a small slough on the road. You can find pheasants less then 2 1/2 hrs away, just not as many. Personally, I never hunt there because I live in West Fargo and just as many people have said, south of 94 is the best......but there are pheasants north, but you just have to work a little harder. Good luck.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There is not a "huntable population of Wild Pheasants in or around Grand Forks...This gets brought up every year. Yes, there are guys who raise them and pheasant farms, but any rooster you see running around is more than likely not a "Wild" bird. Farming practices make it just about impossible for this to happen. Weather also comes into play. We have enough cover, just no food for the birds over the winter when the fields up here get plowed over 3, 4 times in the fall. I wish we did, but that's why you have to drive a couple of hours away to have a decent shot.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Head south to Fargo, Go West 45 min and south 15 min. That's 2 hours and you'll be in a huntable population. Good Luck and have fun! Hope you enjoy your stay in ND! I love this place. :beer:


----------

